# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  how i can find a flint stone

## silver fang

how i can find a flint stone a good one and sparkel fast 
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
with pic plz :Embarrassment:

----------


## owl_girl

Marble with a sharp edge works just as good. When you hit the flint with the steel your trying to cut the steel with the flints sharp edge. When you get it at the right angle at the right speeds the metal shavings fly off as sparks. To start a fire use char cloth to catch the sparks. Ive started fires with flint and Id have to say magnifying glasses are easier. Flint is just a gray smooth rock. You could also buy a magnesium flint bar which sparks better then any natural rock.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
This video is the best instructions on how to use natural flint
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzeY1...elated&search=

----------


## silver fang

thx very much owlgirl

----------


## owl_girl

no problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Go_army2

welll anouther rock you can use is quartz it has a bad park range but it does produce some spark just alittle bit though... sadly

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## silver fang

thanks you mr.army but a think i like a marble flint 
or easly just use bow-drill to make fire

----------


## Beo

Look on the ground.

----------


## wareagle69

i have to look at the ground or i'll trip over rocks when i walk.
ok seriously this is my next challenge in fire starting fire by rock will be experimenting allot over the next few months

----------


## Rick

Here's a post I did some time back. It has some good information on rocks that can be used to start fire. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=fire+rock

----------


## Gray Wolf

Look in Rick's bottom drawer on the left side.

----------


## crashdive123

> Look in Rick's bottom drawer on the left side.


Oh man.....I was looking in the sock drawer.

----------


## Rick

What? :EEK!:  Did you find my....never mind.

----------


## crashdive123

The whip? :EEK!:   Nah - didn't find it. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Here's a flint stone

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

rick beat me to it. personally, id suggest a pack of waterproof matches, or a lighter.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Here's another flint stone. pebbles.gif  :Big Grin: 

If you hit the Flintstone too hard, do you get a Rubble?Barny Rubble.jpg

Really hot today... :EEK!:  just foolin' around.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## skunkkiller

flint is bone merol(not sure if spelled rigth) thatis pettfied look for broken rocks  with a softer outer layer

----------


## Rick

Uh, no. But I would like to see your source on that. 

Just another form of quartz.

----------


## trax

dang Rick and Ridge, I immediately thought "just contact Hanna Barbera" when I saw the thread title show up.

----------


## Rick

Checking Calendar. Oh, day late. Checking wallet. Oh, dollar short. :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> Checking Calendar. Oh, day late. Checking wallet. Oh, dollar short.


Yeah, I know, I don't even have to check anymore, story of my life :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ryleyboy

instead of starting fires with rocks are there any techniques with sticks?

----------


## canid

you should really start using the search, as there are many threads on these topics which have great introductory information and tips.

a good term to start your search with is 'fire by friction'.

----------


## crashdive123

Ryleboy - take a look through this thread.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=1408

----------


## Ryleyboy

so it wouldnt matter what kind of wood you use for your bow drill?

----------


## snakeman

Some big boulders in the woods spark if you hit it with a hammer. I don't know what it is.

----------

